
Show HN: REREAD.io – Rediscover those saved and forgotten Pocket bookmarks - winstonyw
https://www.reread.io/
======
tobiaswright
Nice. I did something similar a while ago with some different services. It's
been a while since I touched it, so it may be broken.

[http://www.readagainlater.com/](http://www.readagainlater.com/)

------
gorbachev
What would probably happen, if I used this that I'd just Pocket the link I
received in email.

~~~
winstonyw
Am using a simple random pick from your list of Pocket bookmarks, so
hopefully, you wouldn't see the link that you have just Pocketed so quickly.
:)

------
funby15
Great, added to pocket

